# Cypress Smoke House



## wavector (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm looking at this style of smoke house for my house in the future. I believe in a wood burning vertical as I have basically done with the little Brinkmann I have, I don't like smoking with just charcoal. I believe in finding the right amount of wood to smoke with because the desire to smoke with just wood is where I have arrived. I couldn't afford a horizontal initially, and was going to build one, but finances haven't been favorable in that endeavor. The desire is still there, but I think I'm leaning towards what these guys are doing.


----------



## billybones (Nov 23, 2007)

That looks perfect. So much room in there to make adjustments. Not like my little ecb where you have to add one coal at a time to get more heat!!!


----------



## richtee (Nov 23, 2007)

Do we have to get that drunk to do this? If so, I'm in!


----------

